# Has anyone tried Bavolex?



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried Bavolex and if so what were the results? Seems to be a natural product developed specifically for IBS. See http://bavolex.com/


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks interesting but I have to say there are so many scam sites out there it's hard to trust anything. Still most of the herbs in it are meant to cause relief for IBS, so there could be something in it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They put in a bunch of herbs and enzymes that are pretty commonly recommended for IBS. May be worth taking the ingredient list to your local supplement store and price out what it would cost. It doesn't look like it is out of line for what it would cost to get all those things in separate products (and a few might be available in combinations)Now you may not need all the herbs in there, but nothing really stands out as a really bad idea. A fair number of people are allergic to chamomile and some people find peppermint can increase their heartburn. But nothing in there seems like it would generally be bad for IBS. Just some people might only need one or two things rather than an all things for all people type of product.


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

It is extremely expensive and would only last an IBS user a month if they took it everyday so I personally think it'd be better to isolate a number of herbs that would be most effective for your symptoms and get them from a health food shop instead, if financially viable of course.I imagine some of the herbs in this formula might contradict another, like if theres something that eases C it might irriatate D and so fourth.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ok, I'll go shopping, I didn't think they were that expensive as most of the "online miracles" are 69.99 or more with fewer ingredients for a 30 day supply. Vitaman Shoppe, usually store brand that is cheaper, some were on sale.Lemon Balm 2.555-HTP 6.86Chamomile 2.55Ginger 1.65Peppermint oil 8.99Fennel 1.73Papain adn Bromelain 3.29Pancreatin 2.34Another online storeCaraway 7.79Buying each separately 37.75Bavolex $47.95 So it is a bit more than I could do the same thing for 30 days, but not by a whole lot.Now the main issue with these isn't so much one is for diarrhea and one is for constipation (as they all tend to be more soothing than just being laxatives) but that you might not really need all of the items in all people. But if you wanna throw spaghetti at the wall rather than play mix and match on your own it isn't extremely expensive for what they are selling. Now I don't know how the concentrations match up and I assumed one pill of each a day regardless of what the label might say is a daily dose. Usually with the enzymes you take with each meal in most of the dosages I see, not once a day, so that would up the price if you took those as directed rather than in a once a day dosing.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks to you all that have replied so far. I appreciate what you say about the cost but it is surely much more convenient to have all the ingredients in one pill and to be honest I would happily pay for them every month if they work!I would love to hear from anyone who has tried them or decides to try them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One reason I don't have a lot of faith in any of the "we have the real cure for IBS we will even give you your money back but we won't have to because everyone is all better now as our thing works for everyone" websites, no matter what they put in the stuff, is that the only people that seem to get all better are the people paid to write the testimonial ad copy.We really don't get anyone here that seems to find any of them work all that miraculously well. They do make a lot of money because people with IBS are pretty darn desparate. But if one of them worked better than Altoids or any other herb from the drug store you'd think we'd hear all about it here.None of them seem to be any more special than what you can get at the supplement store (they have different combinations of ingredients but all of them are from the same set of herbs). Some of them are a lot more expensive.It is easy to say "we will give you the money back" but a lot of places make you jump through so many hoops to get it back or have so many things in the fine print they often don't return the money.


----------



## markpsf (Jun 5, 2013)

It seems to me that a combo of a very good digestive enzyme formula (Digest Gold is superior), enteric coated peppermint oil ( a much better way of delivering peppermint oil since peppermint can irritate the stomach and aggravate GERD), lemon balm, chamomile (for those who are ok with it), and of course ginger, would be far more effective. This is not related to cost but effectiveness. For the digestive enzymes and the appropriate way for delivering peppermint oil alone , this makes more sense to me.


----------

